# AHRA Fire Restriction



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

We have been receiving many questions lately about our fire restriction status so I wanted to let everyone know where we stand right now.

For all people using our sites (developed and non-developed) along the Arkansas River we are still in a fire restriction set by the BLM, NFS, Chaffee and Fremont Counties, depending on your exact location. The BLM and NFS evaluate fuel moisture content and set the restriction level accordingly.

All open flames are prohibited, this includes charcoal grills. If it does not have an ON/OFF switch or valve you can't us it.

We have received some rain in the last week, but it may take several more storms to counter the extremely dry summer we have been having.

If you have any questions please call our office 719-539-7289.

Think Rain!


----------

